# Not eating after kennel



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would listen to the vet, and give him some time. As long as he is drinking, and otherwise acting normal let him be. I would worry if you make to much of a fuss over his eating, he will come to expect/want than, and it sounds like a lot of work if you had to do this every meal. It takes my 2 a few days to re-adjust after coming home from the breeder (where we board ours).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Buddy used to do that after we picked him up from being boarded. It took a few days to get back to normal. I made the mistake of babying him and trying to get him to eat. Big mistake, that just gave me another bad habit to break.
As long as he's eating and drinking I would ignore the food thing. Let him settle.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I really dislike kennelling my dogs because I really don't trust anybody with my dogs. I would give it a few days like the vet suggested but if he did not begin acting normally after 5 days, I'd be getting anxious.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Does he eat his normal food when he's at the kennel, or do they feed him something different? Do you take his food there? Is it possible that it's simply a bad bag of food? It does happen. In order to test that theory, does the store where you buy your food provide sample bags? If yes, go get a couple and see if he'll eat those.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Did you leave a supply of your own food at the kennel? If not, and he was fed stock food - he might just find it a but more appetizing. I would warm up some chicken broth and mix it in with the kibble. Don't make a big deal about meal times, just give him the x amt of time and if he doesn't eat - up goes the food. 

I agree if he's not eating normally in 5 days, time for a vet visit in case he picked up something at the kennel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## www (Mar 17, 2009)

We left our own food so he should have been eating it while he was there. Could he be constipated? I think sometimes since at the kennel he can only go on the cement it may freak him out not having a lawn?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What did the people at the kennel say? Did he eat there and did he go to the bathroom regularly at the kennel?
I made the mistake and kenneled my first golden retriever for 3 days in the 80s and he was really mad at me for a few days. It took a few days to get back to normal. I never kenneled him or any other of my dogs ever again. I also don't trust anybody with my dogs.


----------

